# (RP) The Aftermath Of Planet Earth



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 10, 2016)

HELLO.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

Was this a rp you were wanting to do right here or 1 on 1 with people?))


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 10, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Was this a rp you were wanting to do right here or 1 on 1 with people?))


Right here.
Aren't you gonna wake up?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

((Can I join ? If yes, what's the plot ? : 3 ))


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, and you'll find out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Yeah, and you'll find out.


(I'll wait for the right time to jump in then)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Alright, never mind, here's the plot, but it's really weird.
A long time ago, a being known as the Arbiter was created at the center of the earth to create life on it , and it eventually created the world as we know it today. However, one of the Arbiters creations, humanity, was constantly advancing in a technology, a practice that soon led to the Singularity, or The Awakening of the Machine. Humanity had created machinery that could think and feel for itself. But humanity was afraid of its creation, so in fear they hastily tried to destroy it. But the machines had done nothing wrong, and defended themselves using humanity's own weapons, which made humanity even more fearful. Soon war struck out, destroying the Earth, and leaving it void of life. The Arbiter saw the empty world and created new beings, the Archangels, to bring life back. He warned them of the past, and for fear of corrupting the earth, they refused their task. The Arbiter knew life must go on, so he used the last of his power to create four more machines, ones that would not go against protocol. But the Archangels are far from gone, and will not let their planet become corrupt. They will hunt you, and find you. All that is left is you and them and the empty world.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

(... So... what's my role in the plot ? Am I supposed to join the Archangels or the Machines and eliminate the other side, or settle the conflict between the two sides, or what else ?)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

You are one of the machines. Your role is to bring life back and protect it from the Archangels.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> you are one of the machines. your role is to bring life back and protect it from the Archangels.


(Greeeat... a machine that resembles a kangaroo, built with a pair of bladed wings, "programmed" with various melee fighting skills, and armed with the ability to utilize black holes for his own style of offensive and defensive combat style, I guess...)
(If you wanna hear more, I'll explain more about my updated "powers" ; I stop there so you can get a heads-up... but don't worry, not gonna be "Zeus-like" like before)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Let me explain something I forgot to mention. The machines are what I call
"Biomechanical" They're like plant topiaries, you have the mechanical framework and an organic "seed" that grows on it. You plant the seed inside and it grows over the framework.
P.s. I'd love to hear about your powers.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

(I'm slightly confused. As in, wut??)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Well, my powers involve opening up black holes and shooting out metallic hooked chains and/or blades, silver in color and unbreakable, wherever and whenever I want to attack enemies and block their attacks (physical only) from all direction, though only within my sight (as in, only in front of me). This is called "Weapon Black Hole", suitable for both offensive and defensive combat style.

I can also open a different type of black hole to completly negate non-physical attacks (from a flamethrower, for example) ; the absorbed attacks will, instead, "charge" the black hole up, until it glows white in the outline. At this point, it'll blast out a massive lazer beam that I name "Nanovatomic Blast" (Nano + Nova + Atomic), which causes a violent nuclear-like explosion on impact. The blast of a fully-charged black hole is much more dangerous than the chain/blade-summoning attacks, usually 1-shot, but I can force-blast a partially-charged black hole in cases of emergency. This type of black hole is named "Ward Black Hole", mainly for defensive tactics.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well, my powers involve opening up black holes and shooting out metallic hooked chains and/or blades, silver in color and unbreakable, wherever and whenever I want to attack enemies and block their attacks (physical only) from all direction, though only within my sight (as in, only in front of me). This is called "Weapon Black Hole", suitable for both offensive and defensive combat style.
> 
> I can also open a different type of black hole to completly negate non-physical attacks (from a flamethrower, for example) ; the absorbed attacks will, instead, "charge" the black hole up, until it glows white in the outline. At this point, it'll blast out a massive lazer beam that I name "Nanovatomic Blast" (Nano + Nova + Atomic), which causes a violent nuclear-like explosion on impact. The blast of a fully-charged black hole is much more dangerous than the chain/blade-summoning attacks, usually 1-shot, but I can force-blast a partially-charged black hole in cases of emergency. This type of black hole is named "Ward Black Hole", mainly for defensive tactics.


(Jin, I'm sorry to say this, but I consider you a god-mod now :u)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin, I'm sorry to say this, but I consider you a god-mod now :u)


(Pfffff
*ANIME IS REAL*
'NUFF SAID)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeesh, dude your powers sound like something a six year old would come up with.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Yeesh, dude your powers sound like something a six year old would come up with.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Ha ha!


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

:u


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So you sayin' only kids can come up with creative, unique, original and one-of-a-kind powers ?
> Sure thing


Well, you're a kangaroo that can summon portals with God-Like capabilities to them, not to mention you can also blow up entire islands, resurrect entire countries, and possibly other things that I don't know about. And "Nanovatomic" beams.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Well, you're a kangaroo that can summon portals with God-Like capabilities to them, not to mention you can also blow up entire islands, resurrect entire countries, and possibly other things that I don't know about. And "Nanovatomic" beams.


I solely focus on all that I can do with black holes now, as mentioned earlier ; I can't do any of the other sort like blowing up islands anymore, if that's your biggest concern


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> a massive lazer beam that I name "Nanovatomic Blast" (Nano + Nova + Atomic), which causes a violent nuclear-like explosion on impact


Sorry, but that's enough to blow up an entire island unless you exaggerated it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Sorry, but that's enough to blow up an entire island unless you exaggerated it


Yeah yeah yeah, whatever, your monster characters can do things that might be just as crazy too, I dunno


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

I've never heard of a Jinouga being able to summon portals of Mass Destruction :u


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I've never heard of a Jinouga being able to summon portals of Mass Destruction :u


Like I said, I dunno, bruh


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

Is the story about robutts?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh, yeah! The robutts!
That was hilarious!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Is the story about robutts?





nevlaar_collie said:


> Oh, yeah! The robutts!
> That was hilarious!


Robutt Cass will do better than me in this case ; she can slap those archangels in the face like there's no tomorrow for them


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Robutt Nevlaar's gonna blow a hole through those Archangels.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 11, 2016)

Muffled sounds, blurred vision, i feel paralyzed but i hear someone calling me. It's vision begins to clear and it starts to hear the sounds around it more clearly. - " H-hello? "


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 12, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Muffled sounds, blurred vision, i feel paralyzed but i hear someone calling me. It's vision begins to clear and it starts to hear the sounds around it more clearly. - " H-hello? "


"Hi!" A skeletal face peers down at you, its beady glowing eyes flickering. "Welcome to being alive, hope you like it."
The room around you is bright, and filled with mirrors. The skeletal being extends a hand. "Name's Gideon!"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 12, 2016)

As its vision stops blurring, it looks around the room apprehensively and then back at who or what is in front of it. It stutters for a moment before speaking and slowly raises its hand before speaking. - " Gideon . . . my name is . . . my name . . . "

As it is about to shake hands with the being in front of it, it pauses and looks down, straining for a moment to try and remember, but nothing comes to it. It looks back up at Gideon - " Who . . .where . . . " It's as if it is trying to ask several things at once but does not know where to start and begins to look both confused and afraid at its lack of knowledge as it wakes up.


----------

